# برنامج يشرح طريقة الاتصال بين هاتف جوال و اخر



## احمد العسافي (26 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم .... يسرني ان اقدم لكم هدا الموقع الذي يبين لك كيف تتم عملية الاتصال بين الهواتف النقالة (الجوال) مع بعضها البعض .. ما عليك الا ان تاخد النقالين اللي بيطلعوا في الموقع وتحطهم في التغطية وتضغط علي play ... بصراحة حاجة مش عادية ... ارجوا ان تعجبكم.. طبعا الموقع ماخوذ من منتدي اخر.

http://spvp.zesoi.fer.hr/predavanja/extra/GSMdemo.swf 


الامانه منقول


----------



## multitransmitter (28 مايو 2011)

كتاب تبسيط نظم الاتصالات اللاسلكية
http://www.laselki.net/download/su3mb-amateur-radio-book-arabic.pdf


----------



## multitransmitter (28 مايو 2011)

مجموعه (عاشقى الدوائر الالكترونيه) الى كل من يحب تصنيع الدوائر الالكترونيه هذه دعوه مفتوحه للجميع للمشاركه بكل جديد من صنعك واى استفسارات واسئله مفتوحه للجميع
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_160430220681081&ap=1


----------



## samerco99 (22 يوليو 2011)

thanks


----------



## jassim78 (22 يوليو 2011)

thank you


----------

